# is it normal for a **** to



## crazyfarmer (May 8, 2010)

Is it normal for a **** to attack after u release from a leg hold trap? and i dont mean a 3 foot bluff charge. i am new to trapping and caught some ***** but they just go there way. i had one back me up 15 ft and i had to kill it . just want to know if this is normal or was this rabid? thanks to all input!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The only way to know if it's rabid is to have it tested. Your local veterinarian could point you where to go.

Some ***** are not shy.


----------



## crazyfarmer (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

A lot depends upon the mood of the animal. I have had all species of animals that i have caught be on both end of the spectrum. Some have a very bad temper and mood and some are scared of there own shadow. As long as you didn't get bit, i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## crazyfarmer (May 8, 2010)

thank you


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have caught some old male ***** that would have shredded me if given the chance. I would not put anything past a wild animal.


----------



## crazyfarmer (May 8, 2010)

Thanks. Yes I to had some big bore **** and
they were fine. This was a small one but taught me something new.
Thanks for letting me know.


----------

